# Warriors movie possibility...



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 21, 2008)

So I got curious, and I looked on google to see if they might come out with a Warrior's movie. I read Wikipedia, which said it wouldn't though a bit later it said that there is now a good possibility. 

Reading a couple other pages, it is confirmed, though it won't come out for a couple more years.

I wasn't too sure about the legitimate-ness of it, so here's the two links:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warriors_(novel_series) (Scroll to the bottom)

http://tinyurl.com/5pcybx
(You might have to unbreak that last link) MODEDIT: TINYURL, DUDE

(Thank you Surskitty. I haven't had much experience with TinyURL's, I've only seen them at the Dragon Cave. I'll have to check the website. Edit: Checked it. Much more simple.)

So, anyway, do you think it's a fake? Should there be a movie? Would it ruin the Warrior's series?

You tell me!


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Warrior's move possiblitity...*

It's true. Vicky is discussing the possibility of a Warriors movie with various companies, I think. Nothing is set in stone, though.

I think they should make one. Vicky's too much of a control freak (and I mean that in the best way possible xD) to let them mess it up.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 21, 2008)

Please learn to spellcheck your title before posting. @_@


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 21, 2008)

The way Wikipedia says it, it seems somewhat fake. Plus it sounds like, even if they're making a movie, it still is in the early stages of pre-production.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 21, 2008)

Vicky confirmed that they're in the preliminary stages of planning the film during her tour in the US recently. It isn't fake.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 21, 2008)

If proof is needed, I would suggest going here.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 21, 2008)

[EDITS LINK IN FIRST POST TO TINYURL IT'S NOT THAT HARD]

Why do they want Narnia-esque animation...?  Drawn stuff - think Disney style or, better yet, The Last Unicorn - would probably work _so much better_.  Uggh don't try for photorealism guys it never works


----------



## Darksong (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, I think it's real. I can't wait at all for it to come out, even though I know it will probably be years or something :/


----------



## Linzys (Aug 22, 2008)

I haven't read Warriors in a long time..but if there's a movie, I will most certainly have to go and see it! O_O


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't think the books are that good from what I heard. Nobody told me it was bad, but I don't know. I haven't read any, but I think I might later.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 22, 2008)

They're okay.  They'd probably be better if the writers and editor had any idea of what 'continuity' is.


----------

